# Australian Cloud



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

This is not my photo and was reported on the ABC site Australia so i hope its OK to use.










Mark


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

WOWsomebody is in for a soaking :help: :taz:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

At least it wasn't a Jesus-alike cloud!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The profile of the face is amazing - the leading edge has very distinct nose and mouth but I can't decide if it's an ear or a second profile to the centre of the cloud.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> The profile of the face is amazing - the leading edge has very distinct nose and mouth but I can't decide if it's an ear or a second profile to the centre of the cloud.


I think that he's wearing ear protectors in case of thunder!

Mike


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

bsa said:


> This is not my photo and was reported on the ABC site Australia so i hope its OK to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this on the news last week, I think it was taken during a storm in Canada.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > The profile of the face is amazing - the leading edge has very distinct nose and mouth but I can't decide if it's an ear or a second profile to the centre of the cloud.
> ...


I thought for the cold but your probably right, thunder.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome. This is the first I've seen of this.

Maybe I'll watch the abc more in the future...


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The ABC is my opening web page, give that a try.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

bsa said:


> The ABC is my opening web page, give that a try.


Ah, so that's where I'm going wrong. Men who look like old lesbians.blogs is mine. Probably explains a lot


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats all men over the age of 50


----------

